# france weather in september



## froggy59

Hi all
Anyone over in France at the moment that can tell what the weather is like, we get the tunnel next Saturday 21st, original plan was to head for Alsace or maybe Dordogne.
we just want a bit of decent weather for the 3 weeks I have off from work.

Alan


----------



## Cyclewalkbob

Cold and rainy in the Loire -this morning today, warm and cloudy in Dordogne -now

Heading to Carcassone tomorrow so hoping for some sun by the med

Enjoy your trip, we are over for four weeks


----------



## takeaflight

Hi we are on Oleron, whilst we have had some over cast weather we have managed to sunbath most days, we did have one day at 35 degrees way to hot for me.

My advice come over and suck it and see, don't aim for a place, just look for the big yellow thing and head towards that.

Cheers roy


----------



## barryd

Currently in the south of the Tarn Department on our way to the Med coast tomorrow. Its pretty rubbish everywhere except the coast.

It was red hot a week or so ago in the Ardeche and we had four reasonable days on the river Tarn but then it turned very cold and windy. Yesterday driving across Aveyron and the Tarn deparment to Albi to get a new water pump it was freezing.

I have been looking in detail at the various weather sites and it doesnt look great except on the coast.

This could of course change. We have had 30 degrees in the Dordogne in late September and none of these sites are accurate beyond five days really. We have being using Zoover and Accuweather as well as Meteo France all summer and they are usually accurate.


----------



## Penquin

OK at present although a tad cloudy, temperatures in lower 20's and forecast for mid 20's for the next few days.

I use La Meteo;

http://france.meteofrance.com/

on which you can get a detailed five day forecast + an outline for several more by entering the town that you wish to research. You then opt for more details for that town (just below the outline table on the first page for each town).

It tends to be accurate IMO.

You are welcome to have a daily update from us here - we are 5km south of the Dordogne Department in the Lot et Garonne.

Just ping me a message via PM since I do not always go back and check every thread....... (no surprise there then!)

Dave


----------



## csmcqueen

I'm currently at Honfleur and its overcast, it was raining this morning on the way down but this afternoon it was sunny, so it's a bit hit and miss at the moment.

Hopefully it will get better as over the weekend and into next week 

Scott


----------



## MikeCo

We are at Agde and it was 26 today, the forecast for the next 10 days is between 24 and 22 with very little rain showing in the forecast.


Mike


----------



## mikebeaches

We've been touring in Provence for the last 8 days and enjoyed superb weather. Gently heading west now, and currently about 15 miles north of Aix en Provence. 

Most days have been gin-clear blue sky with temperatures ranging from 23 degrees-28+degrees. Some evenings chilly, especially at altitude - spent a few nights above 3,000 feet. Also breezy for a couple of days too. But altogether excellent.

And the meteofrance forecast for the coming days remains settled and sunny.

Mike


----------



## Garcia

About 40 k or so in from the Med coast ,the temp had dropped a good 10 degrees from the highs of July and Aug....mid 20s at best. Cold in mornings. It was 7 when I went fishing at 7 am yesterday, but was mid 20s by afternoon. Forecast is very little rain for next 9 or so days, but mid 20s at best. It's grape harvest time and the weather is normally good . Expect at worst good and mild till Dec.
Garcia


----------



## dghr272

Have been on the Med coast the past 4 weeks, currently near Port Grimaud, across the bay from St Tropez. Have had one wet thunder storm in Cagnes Sur Mer and one wet night here otherwise sunshine all the way and the forecast is good, apart from rain expected tomorrow. 8) 

Terry


----------



## raynipper

dghr272 said:


> Have been on the Med coast the past 4 weeks, currently near Port Grimaud, across the bay from St Tropez. Have had one wet thunder storm in Cagnes Sur Mer and one wet night here otherwise sunshine all the way and the forecast is good, apart from rain expected tomorrow. 8)
> 
> Terry


Hi Terry.
Anywhere near Beauvallon Plage? Half way between St. Trop and St. Maxime.
We and about 30 other vans and RVs used to spend 6 weeks on a large bus stop lay-by that had "No Camping" signs in four languages all along it.

It was bliss and free then but fully expect it to be out of bounds now.

Ray.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Holed up near Tours. Started to rain at 0600 this morning and it looks set in for the day. Not too warm, either.


----------



## erneboy

ThursdaysChild said:


> Holed up near Tours. Started to rain at 0600 this morning and it looks set in for the day. Not too warm, either.


Same here near Angouleme, Alan.


----------



## rrusty

In Grillon 26deg we were ment to be touring Germany for 5 weeks but weather crap there so took the plunge and came here.


----------



## Cyclewalkbob

In Carcassonne and it is lovely -27c!

I really think you need to go south of Lyon.

The Dordogne was misty this morning but it might have burnt off later In
The day.

Whatever the weather France is different to the UK and therefore a holiday. But if you want the weather head south young man!


----------



## taz

Were in Midi Pyrenees (just) and it has been glorious today - further north it has been pretty pants for the last weeks or so. Hope this sun is staying for a while - off to Pyrenees tomorrow - fingers crossed


----------



## tuscancouple

We're off to Agde next Thursday so hope the sun remains  Then up to Normandy mid October to visit the landing beaches, for which we will have plenty of wet weather gear!

Mick


----------



## dghr272

Ray,

On the Les Prairies de la Mer site, 16 euros a night with ACSI and the place is jumping, probably due to the poor weather elsewhere, haven't yet ventured to the wild camping, this is our first time in France and will stay whilst the weather holds.

Terry


----------



## barryd

Got down to the med coast near Beziers at lunchtime and its been sunny and 26c. Lovely. The aires are packed though although I try to avoid them and wild camp if possible.

Found a lovely spot right my the canal /
River 

Come on down!! 

Would prefer to be up in the mountains but too cold
Now.


----------



## rayrecrok

Snigger :wink: Still slapping sun cream on here. 34 this afternoon 28.4 on the thermometer as I write this about 8.35 pm.

Your heading for the wrong country mate....

ray.


----------



## barryd

Yeah well it's alright for you pikeying your way around Spain nicking all their supersize fishes! Some of us have to be home soon to make some money to pay for your Barmy adventures although I've managed to invoice over £2k in the last month for remote support whilst sat outside the van working on free wifi  life has been sweet but only three weeks left and as I'm only willing to drive 10 miles a day it's best I don't come to Spain although its only 50 miles away. Might need a *** run!


----------



## aldra

Barry 

If you are doing that well business wise stay where you are

our son, remember how bad he was hit by the recession is working full out head hunting the big guys for large project construction now

on the other hand come home and bring Michelle to visit us

dont leave her with Albert though ,he's just too fit and has dropped 20 yrs

Me I've dropped 30 yrs!!

shadow, who runs with the bike has dropped a few Kilos   :lol: :lol: 

love

Sandra


----------



## PEPPS

*weather*

were in northern Spain estartit at the mo cloudy day today and we had heavy rain in the early hours we have another 3 weeks then down to Benidorm for the winter :lol: :lol:


----------

